# Nice to get out in the garden!



## grovesy (Feb 20, 2021)

Sunny and mild day here today, was nice to get out and do some tidying in the garden. Did two sessions, had to be sensible and not try not to do more, as did not want cause my back to flare up. 
Was good for both the body and the spirit.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 20, 2021)

Out in front garden this morning, need to sort back one tomorrow provided rain holds off. Is good for body & mind, feel better for it, roll on spring.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 20, 2021)

I am think we have rain forecast for here tomorrow.  I got one back border and two beds out front, done that leaves one large border front and back to do.
I moved large pots in greenhouse of staging on to border, so I could put a bag of seed compost into a propagator warm up.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 21, 2021)

Not as sunny today,but managed to some more gardening today. Still have quite a bit of tidying up to do.


----------



## Christy (Feb 21, 2021)

It was lovely today. Blue skies.  Hopefully a nice Spring beckons!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 21, 2021)

Forgot to say started the weekend with 2 empty garden waste wheelie bins, now have 2 nearly full ones.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm hoping to get some decent weather in 2 weeks time as I've got 17 days off work and want to tackle the garden a bit.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 21, 2021)

Lets hope, quite often get good weather in March!


----------



## Billy Bob (Feb 21, 2021)

Picked up loads of pallet timber from work and a large round plastic loft water tank that I plan to clad in timber for my new apple tree and make some more planters for tomatoes and other veg


----------



## Ditto (Feb 22, 2021)

I wish I had a fella to do stuff like that for me @Billy Bob. 

I got out yesterday for the first time this year, felt very accomplished but woke this morning hardly able to move. My thighs feel like they've had a major work-out! I was only tidying weeding and for not more than an hour. 

Garden a mess but the Lenten Rose has been flowering for ages, maybe even end of last year. Well done that plant.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 22, 2021)

Dull and overcast here but mild today, I managed to get more done, had to come in at 1.30 as it started to rain. Still have more to do.


----------



## Billy Bob (Feb 22, 2021)

@Ditto It doesn't look that messy especially mid winter I'm sure it will be a floral delight by summer
Once I'm done I'll get some pics but I have no idea how to load them on here ?


----------



## Ditto (Feb 22, 2021)

@Billy Bob, it's very easy to do pix. If they're in your documents you just click attach files (below) and go from there. If I can do it anybody can.  

I hope my Clematis survives, I only got it last summer.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice and sunny here again today, been out in the garden again, but stopped for the day as tidying my lawn edges, is not kind on the back. It was good to get out. My Garmin tells me I have done twice the minimum amount of activity in 2 days, that is the amount for 7 days.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 23, 2021)

Very windy in Cov this morning so spent time in the greenhouse sowing seeds. Something I found which I am going to try are 2 squash varieties which have 75% less carbs than potatoes, they are called Baked Potato and Mashed Potato from Thompson and Morgan. Now need more compost.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 24, 2021)

The Crocus are looking nice.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 24, 2021)

Gonna do a garden centre trip either this weekend or next Wednesday (my next days off work) to get stuff ready to tackle the garden. Might even get some rocks for painting whilst there. Garden is drying out nicely so should be able to get grass cut and everything else that needs doing.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2021)

Overcast but still mild ,done more lawn edge tidying, had to stop for a break after half an hour, as my back niggling. Still front lawn and the rest of back lawn to do. I reckon that is going to take another couple of days. I have plenty of compost at the moment as I had a delivery a few weeks ago, from my local garden centre, ordered more seeds yesterday.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 24, 2021)

Just returned from our first serious allotment visit, visiting mice have demolished 1kg of green manure seeds plus bits of string and netting, they have made a right mess in the shed. Really windy but nice to get out in the fresh air.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2021)

grovesy said:


> Overcast but still mild ,done more lawn edge tidying, had to stop for a break after half an hour, as my back niggling. Still front lawn and the rest of back lawn to do. I reckon that is going to take another couple of days. I have plenty of compost at the moment as I had a delivery a few weeks ago, from my local garden centre, ordered more seeds yesterday.


Managed to do a bit more after lunch, the sun was out whilst I was out, only about 3 foot left of front lawn to tidy, it is bit more difficult than back lawn, as we have mesh underneath, as it was used to park a car on.


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2021)

Husband has just planted our onion sets, and I Googled whether they’re likely to get eaten by badgers, since we now have a little (or not so little) black and white visitor from next door. Consensus seemed to be that even if they don’t eat them, they are likely to pull them out to have a look, so I’ve just put wire fencing up round our onion bed!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2021)

Robin said:


> Husband has just planted our onion sets, and I Googled whether they’re likely to get eaten by badgers, since we now have a little (or not so little) black and white visitor from next door. Consensus seemed to be that even if they don’t eat them, they are likely to pull them out to have a look, so I’ve just put wire fencing up round our onion bed!


Will fencing stop them as don't they burrow aewell?


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2021)

grovesy said:


> Will fencing stop them as don't they burrow aewell?


I was hoping it would slow them down a bit! They have certainly burrowed under the fence to get into the garden in the first place, but if there are easier pickings in the garden (they have dug all over the bottom lawn, which is a semi wild bit anyway so I don’t really mind) they might try something else instead.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2021)

Robin said:


> I was hoping it would slow them down a bit! They have certainly burrowed under the fence to get into the garden in the first place, but if there are easier pickings in the garden (they have dug all over the bottom lawn, which is a semi wild bit anyway so I don’t really mind) they might try something else instead.


Hope it helps.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 24, 2021)

We have had badgers on the allotment in the past and it looked as if someone had used a rotorvator.
We have to grow our onions and leeks under a fine mesh as there is allium leaf miner in our area so they are protected from any digging up.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 25, 2021)

Got out in back garden yesterday tidying up.  Put few new plants in last year still waiting to see how many survived winter, some are showing others not, need to find some medium sized evergreens for all year colour, recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 25, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Got out in back garden yesterday tidying up.  Put few new plants in last year still waiting to see how many survived winter, some are showing others not, need to find some medium sized evergreens for all year colour, recommendations would be welcome.


A few suggestions, pieris, euronymus, variegated holly, rosemary, choisya, heuchera, ceanothus, grasses. cornus will give you nice red winter bark. A lot of plants seem to be able to cope with cold or wet but not wet and cold so what survives is pot luck.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 25, 2021)

I was out this morning not long after 6 sweeping the road and pavement, I couldn't stand it for another day, dirty rotten Brits... and this is the peoples that are gonna save this planet, they can't even keep their own areas nice, two full bins of rubbish, dog dirt, leaves I hadn't managed to get up in the Autumn, discarded masks, bottles, general detritus and twigs from our Silver Birch. Weighed a ton, I could only just manage to haul it back to the wheelie bin. At least no empty liquor bottles, for some reason that person or persons has started discarded those at the other end of the bungalow block, all over the show. Disgusting pigs.

I'm gonna take a year off from the garden ie bedding and stuff, just gonna mow and keep it tidy if I can. Don't feel up to  hauling bags of compost home, I will concentrate of finding tree seedlings and planting them into any container I can find. I like trees. 

I want a badger.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 25, 2021)

Overcast here finished tidying the edge of my front lawn. My back lawn tidying may have  to wait my neighbour has got a workman doing something to her shed.
Someone at the top of the road seem to be having and has done for weeks, problems with telecommunications, the amount of time and number of workers they could have renewed the whole of the  close's lines.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 26, 2021)

Sunny but nippy when the sun goes in , managed to do a few more sessions in the garden today. I have now managed to finish all the lawn edge tidying. Was going to try a rake the moss out of the lawn but could not find the right rake.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 27, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> A few suggestions, pieris, euronymus, variegated holly, rosemary, choisya, heuchera, ceanothus, grasses. cornus will give you nice red winter bark. A lot of plants seem to be able to cope with cold or wet but not wet and cold so what survives is pot luck.



Great thanks for suggestions.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 27, 2021)

I have grown three different varieties of cornus in the past, and although the barks were coloured, in my garden they were not as vivid, as I expected. The summer foliage for me was disappointing to so they dug up.


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 27, 2021)

Beautiful day here , need to do the garden as the puppies have destroyed it . Their favourite game is pull up the bush and drag it into the kitchen. Lucky we love them so much


----------



## grovesy (Feb 27, 2021)

Another lovely day here, I have been busy doing general tidying in my garden.Garden Wheelie bins emptied yesterday, I have one half full again already!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2021)

A really beautiful weekend for dog walking, and you can really tell how people are champing at the bit to get released into a little more freedom!

Quite a few seem to have distinct difficulty counting to 1 for the ‘you can meet one friend outside for a walk or exercise’ rule


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2021)

Robin said:


> I was hoping it would slow them down a bit! They have certainly burrowed under the fence to get into the garden in the first place, but if there are easier pickings in the garden (they have dug all over the bottom lawn, which is a semi wild bit anyway so I don’t really mind) they might try something else instead.



Hope it works @Robin 

My folks had to abandon growing carrots as the local badgers went mad for them, and used to break through the fences to get access!


----------



## Robin (Feb 28, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope it works @Robin
> 
> My folks had to abandon growing carrots as the local badgers went mad for them, and used to break through the fences to get access!


And now the Muntjac is back, our garden really is turning into an All you can eat Buffet.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 28, 2021)

Well another day in the garden doing more tidying, first session ws cloudy as the early fog took ages to clear, then next ones the sun had popped up.


----------



## Becka (Feb 28, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> A really beautiful weekend for dog walking, and you can really tell how people are champing at the bit to get released into a little more freedom!



Looking out of the window today, the colour of the light made me really feel the need to get out on my motorcycle more than any other time during the past year of shielding.  It reminded me of coming home through Oxfordshire or Wiltshire on a summer evening.

Hopefully people will not mess things up and delay the April 12th step on the government plan, as that will allow such activity and come shortly after my second vaccination dose.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 2, 2021)

Well last couple of days been bit overcast but still managed to get out in the fadden and do more tidying up.
Most probably won't do any for the next couple of days as I have Chiropractor appointment tomorrow and Sports Massage Therapy appointment Thursday.


----------



## Billy Bob (Mar 2, 2021)

Broke up some more pallets for my planter project now hoping for decent weekend weather so I can get busy


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 3, 2021)

Still gonna pop to the garden centre today. Although the weather doesn't look too promising for the first week of my holiday.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 3, 2021)

Hope you manage to get all you want from the Garden Centre.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 3, 2021)

Compost, plants and seeds all purchased. Just hope the weather holds off a bit so I can get out there during my 17 days off work. I resisted the temptation to buy the bag of pebbles to add to my painting pile.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 3, 2021)

Glad you got everything you needed.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 5, 2021)

Keep meaning to pop to the garden centre to look for some cowslips (I nurtured a clump all through the summer heat, but the dog weed on them in the early autumn and killed them off )

Maybe this weekend?


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 5, 2021)

Plants starting to show life, nice to see. Need to replace path down lawn in back garden to hang clothes out, jobs been needing done for years but this year its going to happen,


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 5, 2021)

Not exactly in the garden but some interesting sights on the daily walk.

One has to ask 'which came first the chicken or the egg'

A sad reflection on society, rubbish along a riverside walk

A nice cheerful sight


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 5, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Not exactly in the garden but some interesting sights on the daily walk.
> View attachment 16353
> One has to ask 'which came first the chicken or the egg'
> View attachment 16354
> ...



Bad that with rubbish, offenders should be given heavy fine & made to do litter picking duties for 12 months minimum.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2021)

Managed a couple of sessions today but overcast and a but nippy. Not sure if I will do more today don't want to undo the Chiropractor and Sports Massage Therapist good work. 
Ordered some plug plants yesterday from my local Garden Centre due for delivery Thursday.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 5, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Bad that with rubbish, offenders should be given heavy fine & made to do litter picking duties for 12 months minimum.


And that's not the half of it, shopping trolleys, road cones, prams, electrical wiring, computer monitors, you name it, I'm quite surprised not to see a dead body which is becoming a common occurrence near here (in Coventry)


----------



## grovesy (Mar 6, 2021)

A dull overcast but bitterly cold today but have managed to do a bit more in the garden.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 6, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> And that's not the half of it, shopping trolleys, road cones, prams, electrical wiring, computer monitors, you name it, I'm quite surprised not to see a dead body which is becoming a common occurrence near here (in Coventry)


Goodness!  Which side of Cov have bodies been found?


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 6, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Goodness!  Which side of Cov have bodies been found?


A few months ago, in the park area on Four Pounds Ave, also in the canal on a least 2 occasions recently.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 7, 2021)

Overcast again but manged to get another couple of sessions in the garden.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 25, 2021)

It has been fabulous gardening weather for so many days now.
We went in search of an obelisk to give some height in the garden, but didn’t like any that we saw.
So I made this one from Willow, and the clematis is planted. 


A bit wobbly wobbly as the willows were twisted but very pleased with it.
Did lots of lashing which took me back many years to being in the Guides, ‘quite a few’ years ago.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 25, 2021)

Garden's a tip. These pansies have been flowering since last year off and on. They are growing on top of Bluebell cat.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 25, 2021)

I have been busy in the garden too! My ground is so dry I have been having to get the hose pipe out,


----------



## mikeydt1 (Apr 25, 2021)

i can just sit indoors and watch the wildlife through the front patio - even seen mr Hedgehog going past.  lots of different birds land on the front lawn.  looks nice lit up at night.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 25, 2021)

Much nicer now the temperature has bumped up a bit!

Loving your handiwork @SB2015 - looks great!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 25, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I have been busy in the garden too! My ground is so dry I have been having to get the hose pipe out,


We have been watering the raised beds all week. We’ve carrots, onions, garlic, lettuce, spring onions, beetroot, leeks, cauliflower in so far. Some look like they might come to nothing I’m afraid. It’s nice that the Bramley apple has blossomed, was worried the frost had got it.


----------



## Billy Bob (Apr 25, 2021)

Finished my upcycled pallet planters


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 26, 2021)

Billy Bob said:


> Finished my upcycled pallet planters



Looks great @Billy Bob 

Palettes are great! Inspired by a ‘mining cart‘ occasional table in a quirky holiday cottage we had stayed at, my daughter and I spent a happy afternoon restyling a palette into a little table of our own a few years back. Perfect for drinks!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 26, 2021)

I used my new from the charity shop Flymo yesterday and I'm ever so pleased with it.  Cracking job of the grass. My bro thought we'd need a scythe. Bargain at £40 as it was one I wanted last year and couldn't afford it. I have a Flymo fetish, I could start a museum.


----------



## Clifton (Apr 26, 2021)

Some super gardening and great green fingering! Great kudos - far more skilled than me...

I am a recent gardening convert as I find it very cathartic and a great stress reliever as well as a  blood glucose leveller...

My long suffering wife has done all the hard work and I just do as I'm told although I'm learning as quickly as I can! (Apparently I complain too much ). 

The place was a barren mess when we moved in during 2019 and during  our lockdowns it was an absolute god send especially for our 8 year old twins.

Here's to the gardeners and their assistants the country over...


----------



## Ditto (Apr 26, 2021)

Fab. I likes that.


----------



## Billy Bob (Apr 26, 2021)

Billy Bob said:


> Finished my upcycled pallet plantersView attachment 16823


So a bit of advice wanted I'm not to good on knowing what plants are are good to go in my planter ?
The Mrs wants roses that climb ? I thought clementis  or some other climbers that would go with roses the planter is about 1.5 metres long x 500mm wide and about 300mm deep .
Any Ideas and suggestions


----------



## Ditto (May 18, 2021)

I put my rose pic on the other thread. I fail at forums.  Thank you for finding this <3


----------



## Leadinglights (May 18, 2021)

Anybody recognise what this is the backend of, caught on camera in garden. Is it a rat?


----------



## Ditto (May 18, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Anybody recognise what this is the backend of, caught on camera in garden. Is it a rat?


Looks like one to me. Cuddly.


----------



## Ditto (May 18, 2021)

Billy Bob said:


> So a bit of advice wanted I'm not to good on knowing what plants are are good to go in my planter ?
> The Mrs wants roses that climb ? I thought clementis  or some other climbers that would go with roses the planter is about 1.5 metres long x 500mm wide and about 300mm deep .
> Any Ideas and suggestions


I would go with the Clematis as I luv them. I've got a few.


----------



## Robin (May 18, 2021)

Billy Bob said:


> So a bit of advice wanted I'm not to good on knowing what plants are are good to go in my planter ?
> The Mrs wants roses that climb ? I thought clementis  or some other climbers that would go with roses the planter is about 1.5 metres long x 500mm wide and about 300mm deep .
> Any Ideas and suggestions


Clematis like their roots to be cool, and their heads in the sun, so if the base of the planter is in the sun, they may not like it. They can suffer from something called Clematis Wilt if they are stressed, where the whole plant looks lovely one day, and the next suddenly keels over. It’s not dead, and will recover the next year, but you’ve lost the flowers for that year.


----------



## Ditto (May 19, 2021)

I just cover the roots of mine with a big stone, they seem to thrive okay.  I've got one that is positively rampant and grown in a container with old compost and in the sun so you never know. I will post pics when it flowers.


----------



## travellor (May 19, 2021)

Billy Bob said:


> Finished my upcycled pallet plantersView attachment 16823


That looks excellent. I'm inspired to copy you. I've a plum tree in a pot that needs moving on, and various plants that need support. 
I've a planter/tub garden, so far it's tomatoes, chillies, herbs, blueberries and a plum tree, but it's been a bit hit and miss with the weather and the watering, and running out of space in the small pots. The water is on a timer, but some plants have been over watered with the thunder storms)
@everydayupsanddowns  - more inspiration from your tree in the background. I have one getting out of hand, that I intended to chop down. With some selective pruning/surgery, I reckon it could be formed into a shelter/climbing plant support!


----------



## Billy Bob (May 19, 2021)

So I went a bit manic on making planters but I like them and they are beginning to look blooming marvellous


----------



## Ditto (May 19, 2021)

Fabulous, so neat. This is when I wish I had a fella. My garden is always ramshackle and heathrobinson.


----------



## Billy Bob (May 19, 2021)

Birdy said:


> Fabulous, so neat. This is when I wish I had a fella. My garden is always ramshackle and heathrobinson.


Thanks here are some more pics with clementis


----------



## travellor (May 19, 2021)

I like the raised pond.
I feel a water feature coming on!


----------



## Ditto (May 19, 2021)

Gorgeous and all flowering already?!


----------



## Billy Bob (May 19, 2021)

travellor said:


> I like the raised pond.
> I feel a water feature coming on!


I've had the pond for years only 2 large koi left in there now


----------



## Billy Bob (May 19, 2021)

Birdy said:


> Gorgeous and all flowering already?!


Quite lucky as my wife and I are only novice gardeners


----------



## Ditto (May 20, 2021)

Mine won't be out for ages! You must have green fingers the pair of yous. I have a black thumb.  

I wish Begonias would overwinter outside. I would like to have kept these.


----------



## Billy Bob (May 20, 2021)

Birdy said:


> Mine won't be out for ages! You must have green fingers the pair of yous. I have a black thumb.
> 
> I wish Begonias would overwinter outside. I would like to have kept these.
> View attachment 17103


they look beautiful


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2021)

Love your white clematis Montana at either end, is the purple one actually a Nelly Moser or something different? (not a close up so can't tell)


----------



## Billy Bob (May 21, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Love your white clematis Montana at either end, is the purple one actually a Nelly Moser or something different? (not a close up so can't tell)


----------



## Billy Bob (May 21, 2021)

These are the clementis plant labels


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2021)

Frillier petals than montana alba, and doesn't climb like montana.  Wasn't aware of the ?Russian or ?Baltic States General (thought 'Sikorskis' were some sort of planes or helicopters or something like that?)  until now either!  Live and learn.


----------



## NotPink (May 22, 2021)

Most of our garden is wild flowers, roses and herbs. I gave up fiddling about continually planting etc. I love it when the bees hover over the massive rosemary and lavender that grew from a tiny plant. I just weed mainly in autumn and spring and cut back anything that gets toooo big. We do change some things around but mainly it is manageable now.


----------



## Ditto (May 22, 2021)

Nice clems @Billy Bob I must get some early flowering ones, mind all flower at the same time when they survive that is.  

I like the sound of that kind of gardening @NotPink  I'm not doing any bedding this year, just gonna tidy when it stops being so wet, try and keep on top of it. Looks a proper mess at the minute. 

Lost two Lavenders this winter that I've had for years and quite a few other plants and this Million Bells has survived! You just never know...


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2021)

Lavenders do tend to lose their plot suddenly unfortunately.   They get more than a bit 'woody' at the base and shuffle off their mortal coil.


----------



## NotPink (May 23, 2021)

I have lost a lavender this year and a couple of other long serving plants. I think the frost we had was quite hard and unexpected. But as trophywench says lavenders do go off after a while.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 23, 2021)

Plants are fickle just like diabetes, often they will tolerate wet or cold but not wet and cold. One year Ryton Organic Gardens lost 50% of their plants as it was such a cold wet winter.
We visited a lavender farm in Yorkshire a few years ago and they are really brutal with cutting back the plants after flowering but it means you are never cutting into old wood. Afternoon tea with lavender scones was good and lavender ice cream yummy. 
Everything seems at least 3 weeks behind where we should be, today it is more like February in Coventry.


----------



## Billy Bob (May 23, 2021)

@trophywench 
Do I need to dehead the dead flowers and prune the plants in the autumn ?


----------



## Ditto (May 25, 2021)

Toby Buckland says 8th of the 8th by an 8th. So on 8th August get out there with the secateurs, I hates that job! Never cut into old wood. I lost my Eidelweiss (my white lavender) and my French lavender and now only have the one in a container which I've had years and has come through some very harsh conditions, I forgot about it stuck up on a wall once all year when there was a heatwave and it survived, goodness knows how. I've tons outside the fence, Hidcotes, they're nice, but almost horizontal now, the bees go mad for it. 

Have lost one rose but luckily not this one.


----------



## Billy Bob (May 25, 2021)

Birdy said:


> Toby Buckland says 8th of the 8th by an 8th. So on 8th August get out there with the secateurs, I hates that job! Never cut into old wood. I lost my Eidelweiss (my white lavender) and my French lavender and now only have the one in a container which I've had years and has come through some very harsh conditions, I forgot about it stuck up on a wall once all year when there was a heatwave and it survived, goodness knows how. I've tons outside the fence, Hidcotes, they're nice, but almost horizontal now, the bees go mad for it.
> 
> Have lost one rose but luckily not this one.
> View attachment 17163


Thanks the rose looks lovely there is a rose plant we put into the centre of the planter flanked either side by clementis .
Hoping it will flower this year but who knows ?


----------



## NotPink (May 26, 2021)

Lots of aquilegia in bloom as well as many self seeded wild flowers...I love Spring...hope you are all well. I am tackling the hedges out front today but I do it in baby steps. I love hedges for privacy and the birds. do you like hedges.


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2021)

Hedges are fine in the countryside, but far too often in suburbia are targetted as toilets and killing zones by passing (supposedly tame) pet cats.


----------



## NotPink (May 27, 2021)

We cleared out part of our garden this year to make way for a planter bench and moved some plants around. Some we have had for years like the centurea Montana pictured. They used to get trampled on a bit where they were but are now on the edge. I thought I would lose them but here they are, so much happier in their new place. I have other plants that have been moved and they are finally showing recovery. Best pleased. Don't like losing plants.


----------



## Ditto (May 27, 2021)

I had some of those, @NotPink They remind me of my Dad, he always had them. Not got any now, must get some.

My fave Aquilegia at the minute... it self-seeded last year into the apple tree tub, can't move it now, don't want to do it in! Luv it. These are glorious free plants. In fact, I think I'm going to go that way now due to my black thumb, stop buying stuff that doesn't like me and just tidy what's already there and self-seeds.  Save myself a lot of angst, time and money.


----------



## NotPink (May 27, 2021)

They are so pretty. Self seeding is the way to go. The birds and bees seem to enjoy wild flowers and why not? I usually have flowers that my father loved too. But some don't take well... so after a couple of tries I give up. My dad loved lupins. Tried growing them in pots which take for one season then they die off so given up.


----------



## eggyg (May 27, 2021)

I’ve never ever planted an aquilegia. Just self seeded.
Been out this afternoon pulling up willow herb, it’s the bane of my life. Last year I planted a stray piece of my Aldi lavender ( it’s huge now) into a border against a wall, along with wild flowers. It’s taken really well but just noticed today that the willow herb was growing through it. On first glance it looked like lavender. Little blighter. Got a bucket full! I’ve had to go in as I’m allergic to gardening. Really, some plants/weeds irritate my skin. Had gloves on so hands ok but my face is feeling very prickly and tingly.


----------



## eggyg (May 27, 2021)

Only one aquilegia flowering at the moment. There’s another four or five in another border just hanging on. @NotPink I like a wild garden too. Here’s my favourite border. Doesn’t get many weeds as it’s so full, think I could squeeze something else in though!


----------



## Leadinglights (May 27, 2021)

eggyg said:


> Only one aquilegia flowering at the moment. There’s another four or five in another border just hanging on. @NotPink I like a wild garden too. Here’s my favourite border. Doesn’t get many weeds as it’s so full, think I could squeeze something else in though!


I have some which just grow in a crack in between paving blocks, they are so pretty but I love the purple one.


----------



## grovesy (May 27, 2021)

I have lots of Aquilegia in flower at the moment but have not had time to take any photos.


----------



## NotPink (May 27, 2021)

eggyg said:


> I’ve never ever planted an aquilegia. Just self seeded.
> Been out this afternoon pulling up willow herb, it’s the bane of my life. Last year I planted a stray piece of my Aldi lavender ( it’s huge now) into a border against a wall, along with wild flowers. It’s taken really well but just noticed today that the willow herb was growing through it. On first glance it looked like lavender. Little blighter. Got a bucket full! I’ve had to gone in as I’m allergic to gardening. Really, some plants/weeds irritate my skin. Had gloves on so hands ok but my face is feeling very prickly and tingly.


I also have allergies to certain plants and the scents of certain plants give me sinus headaches,. I always wear gloves when gardening too as you don't always know what you are pulling up. 
Willowherb is a pest. 
Maybe we can find something online to help get rid of it. 
Most pesky plants have to be pulled up by the roots. They usually have spreading roots.Ugh!
Anyone noticed how many dandelions there are at present? Or is it just in Suffolk?


----------



## NotPink (May 27, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I have lots of Aquilegia in flower at the moment but have not had time to take any photos.





grovesy said:


> I have lots of Aquilegia in flower at the moment but have not had time to take any photos.


PS. Just looked up pesky Willowherb and this is what I copied from the web site.

_The problem is that *willowherbs* are remarkably resistant to most herbicides. It can *take* years of persistence before the plants are eradicated in a garden bed. Cut off any flowers before they produce seed heads. Seedlings can be killed with black plastic covers creating a sterilization effect through solarization._

I also cut off the dying flower heads of bluebells in my garden as they die off and go to seed, multiply prolifically and although I love them they can become a nuisance too.


----------



## NotPink (May 27, 2021)

Billy Bob said:


> Broke up some more pallets for my planter project now hoping for decent weekend weather so I can get busy


What are you making?


----------



## eggyg (May 27, 2021)

NotPink said:


> PS. Just looked up pesky Willowherb and this is what I copied from the web site.
> 
> _The problem is that *willowherbs* are remarkably resistant to most herbicides. It can *take* years of persistence before the plants are eradicated in a garden bed. Cut off any flowers before they produce seed heads. Seedlings can be killed with black plastic covers creating a sterilization effect through solarization._
> 
> I also cut off the dying flower heads of bluebells in my garden as they die off and go to seed, multiply prolifically and although I love them they can become a nuisance too.


I generally manage to get them before they flower but they grow against walls and hide in plain sight so isn’t always easy to “catch” them. They pull up easy enough usually it’s just painstaking. I’m hoping today I’ve got the majority.


----------



## Ditto (May 27, 2021)

I do like fireweed. I'll swap you for my groundelder. At least I presume it's groundelder, it's got into the back garden now as well, danged thug. I like it when it flowers though but you just can't let it!


----------



## trophywench (May 27, 2021)

If we didn't keep at it pulling the self seeded buddleia up everywhere, we'd have got a buddleia rainforest by now.

And here's me not realising before it was even possible to have a perennial cornflower !


----------



## Ditto (May 28, 2021)

This is what I mean about my black thumb. I can't tell you how many Buddleias have given up the ghost when being mollycoddled by me. I'm on a roll at the minute, I got two off my sister, a white one and a lilac one, and they're okay, fingers crossed. I need them for butterflies.


----------



## grovesy (May 28, 2021)

trophywench said:


> If we didn't keep at it pulling the self seeded buddleia up everywhere, we'd have got a buddleia rainforest by now.
> 
> And here's me not realising before it was even possible to have a perennial cornflower !


I have at least 3 different vareties in my garden.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 7, 2021)

Trying to sort my containers. If I take the picture from outside the garden the front doesn't look too bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Hope you're all having a nice day in the sunshine.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2021)

Bit cloudy overhead here now.


----------



## NotPink (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm in such an iris mood of late and was best pleased to buy some end of season iris at my local garden centre half price. We will plant them out this evening for next years blooms. Very happy. Love this time of year in the garden.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 7, 2021)

I have spent the weekend sorting out my pots in the garden, we only have a small garden but I was horrified to realise I have more than 100 pots and baskets of various shapes and sizes, they do take a lot of watering when the weather is dry.
I really need to cull some of then but it's just too tempting when they are there.


----------



## adrian1der (Jun 7, 2021)

Our wisteria is now blooming


----------



## eggyg (Jun 7, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> Our wisteria is now blooming


That’s looks fabulous. I’ve always hankered after a wisteria.


----------



## NotPink (Jun 8, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> Our wisteria is now blooming


The wisterias hang like chandeliers of purple and white blossom. They have been fantastic this year. My clay soil does not like them but I love seeing others grow them.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2021)

We harvested some wisteria seed from a French Gite we visited one Spring in a very old property (had to go out and buy an electric fan heater we were so cold there - thick stone walls) so they'd already overwintered still on the plants, which we planted when we got home and they germinated and were doing well, overwintered without harm, vigorous growth and pinched flower buds out to make absolutely certain they were really well established before flowering -  and then we went on holiday and wham - nobody watered anything so every flowering plant we owned (other than the hardy fuchsia) was as dead as a dodo to greet us.


----------



## NotPink (Jun 8, 2021)

Apart from wisterias anything in pots we put in a children's paddling pool half full of water and they survive whilst on holiday. Its sad when you lose plants you have nurtured.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 8, 2021)

Your poor plants! I used to come home from a week in Blackpool every year to dead plants, rotten teenagers! 

The Wisteria I planted in a tub is still alive. I daren't even breathe on it...


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 13, 2021)

The banana is now almost 5ft tall. It’s doubled in height in about three weeks or so. 

And the sequoia is finally happy as I’ve made it a little lake. I’ve lined the pot it’s in with a bin liner lol.

What always amazes me is which things just don’t take. No rhyme or reason for it either. Some fuchsias were planted in troughs, balcony boxes and in pots. 
It is only three varieties of fuchsia repeated. Some have come on beautifully in one pot and the same one in the pot adjacent to it has completely given up the ghost.


----------



## Robin (Jun 13, 2021)

Are you sure you don’t live in the Tropics, @ColinUK?


----------



## Ditto (Jun 13, 2021)

@ColinUK I thought you only had a balcony!   Fabulous.


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 14, 2021)

Robin said:


> Are you sure you don’t live in the Tropics, @ColinUK?


The Tropics of London!


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 22, 2021)

Very pleased with our planter


----------



## Ditto (Jul 22, 2021)

Gorgeous. 

Can't believe this lay dormant in a tub for a year or more? I didn't know it could do that! Sent me into a right panic, couldn't manage this _and_ ground elder.


----------



## NotPink (Jul 23, 2021)

Billy Bob said:


> Very pleased with our planter View attachment 18046


Fabulous did you make it?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2021)

Dxxoo said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> Can't believe this lay dormant in a tub for a year or more? I didn't know it could do that! Sent me into a right panic, couldn't manage this _and_ ground elder.
> View attachment 18047


B convolvulus/bindweed - I loathe it, except the Flanders & Swann song about it - very sad tale indeed ROFLMAO  - see 








						Misalliance Lyrics - Flanders and Swann
					

Flanders:  This may seem a rather strange subject for a song, but we have written what is perhap...



					www.flashlyrics.com


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 24, 2021)

Billy Bob said:


> Very pleased with our planter View attachment 18046


What a beautiful colour


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2021)

NotPink said:


> Fabulous did you make it?


Yes I did out of large pallets the only things that were bought was paint , screws and the trellis @ £5 each so maybe £20 in total spent + about £50 for the plants earlier in the year


----------



## NotPink (Jul 25, 2021)

Billy Bob said:


> Yes I did out of large pallets the only things that were bought was paint , screws and the trellis @ £5 each so maybe £20 in total spent + about £50 for the plants earlier in the year


Clever clogs its brilliant.


----------



## travellor (Jul 25, 2021)

trophywench said:


> We harvested some wisteria seed from a French Gite we visited one Spring in a very old property (had to go out and buy an electric fan heater we were so cold there - thick stone walls) so they'd already overwintered still on the plants, which we planted when we got home and they germinated and were doing well, overwintered without harm, vigorous growth and pinched flower buds out to make absolutely certain they were really well established before flowering -  and then we went on holiday and wham - nobody watered anything so every flowering plant we owned (other than the hardy fuchsia) was as dead as a dodo to greet us.


I spend a lot of time away.
And completely forget to water when I'm home.
A cheap irrigation system and a timer has saved my garden many times now!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 25, 2021)

Yeah @travellor - that's when we invested in one!  Too late for the wisteria obviously, but does a good job with the hydrangeas, fuchsias and anything else we like when we need it to.

(How come being starved of water doesn't also kill the damn weeds?)


----------



## NotPink (Jul 25, 2021)

We use Ecover washing up liquid and in summer we pour the used wash up water onto the hydrangea roots. 
Don't do it with Fairy liquidor similar chemically w. Up Liquid ...though has to be eco friendly to be non damaging. 
If you have a dish washer its not an issue. There's only 2 of us and washing the dishes is not a problem.


----------



## NotPink (Jul 25, 2021)

Just posting a picture of a once struggling rose bush, moved it, and a 3 year old hydrangea which this year has bloomed surprisingly well.
Thunder keeps rattling overhead and can't quite make its mind up what to do. Goes away, comes back rumbles and threatens with dark skies. Suffolk.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 25, 2021)

No idea how to post pics, planted Devil's Tears last year this year its grown huge, lady said it was fast growing & wasnt wrong, must be 4ft by 3ft now, beautiful flowering plant for anyone interested.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 25, 2021)

I wish I hadn't googled Devil's Tears as I had two, different colours, got trashed by family when we all swapped houses. The plants I've lost over the years beggars belief. 

On a good note the little 3inch Hydrangea I got from ebay not long ago is doing fabulous.


----------



## NotPink (Jul 26, 2021)

Dxxoo said:


> I wish I hadn't googled Devil's Tears as I had two, different colours, got trashed by family when we all swapped houses. The plants I've lost over the years beggars belief.
> 
> On a good note the little 3inch Hydrangea I got from ebay not long ago is doing fabulous.
> View attachment 18078


Thats really good. Do hydrangeas outgrow their post as they get bigger? And does it take a lot of watering? Never thought of potting one.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 26, 2021)

Dxxoo said:


> I wish I hadn't googled Devil's Tears as I had two, different colours, got trashed by family when we all swapped houses. The plants I've lost over the years beggars belief.
> 
> On a good note the little 3inch Hydrangea I got from ebay not long ago is doing fabulous.
> View attachment 18078



Nice, planted 2 in 2018 but didn't last, no idea why, having better luck with Rhododendrons planted year later.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 26, 2021)

I've got tons potted, I water them as much as I can as the clues in the name.  I have lost a fair few as well though, one disaster or another. I like things in pots, they've got more of a chance especially here at Mum's garden due to the huge trees sucking up all the water and goodness.

At last! Lucifers. I've been trying to grow them for ages.


----------



## Robin (Jul 26, 2021)

Dxxoo said:


> I've got tons potted, I water them as much as I can as the clues in the name.  I have lost a fair few as well though, one disaster or another. I like things in pots, they've got more of a chance especially here at Mum's garden due to the huge trees sucking up all the water and goodness.
> 
> At last! Lucifers. I've been trying to grow them for ages.
> View attachment 18083


Mine started coming out in the heat last week, and the bottom petals are shrivelling up already. I love them, but I always give a little sigh when they flower because I count them as a 'late summer' flower.


----------



## NotPink (Jul 27, 2021)

Robin said:


> Mine started coming out in the heat last week, and the bottom petals are shrivelling up already. I love them, but I always give a little sigh when they flower because I count them as a 'late summer' flower.


Ours started blooming last week. Vibrant flowers but they always get blown over by the wind cos they are so tall.


----------



## NotPink (Sep 6, 2021)

Dxxoo said:


> I had some of those, @NotPink They remind me of my Dad, he always had them. Not got any now, must get some.
> 
> My fave Aquilegia at the minute... it self-seeded last year into the apple tree tub, can't move it now, don't want to do it in! Luv it. These are glorious free plants. In fact, I think I'm going to go that way now due to my black thumb, stop buying stuff that doesn't like me and just tidy what's already there and self-seeds.  Save myself a lot of angst, time and money.View attachment 17187


It's very pretty.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 6, 2021)

I was just trying to persuade the council to come and cut down the laurel hedge which runs along the back of our property. It is included in the deeds of the houses which face it - they were allowed to buy the pavement and plant the hedge to stop us having access to their road.
The council has changed recently and it must have got missed off their lists - it has been cut by the council during the 40 years we have lived here.
When our house was built it must have had a wonderful view of the harbour and the Purbecks beyond, but the people in the properties behind ours seem very jealous - they even planted trees to block the view we did have between their buildings and objected to windows in the roof at the back of a property along the road from us.
The hedge is so tall now it is shading half our garden.


----------



## NotPink (Sep 6, 2021)

Are they new to the area?


----------

